# Unwanted Christmas Presents



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

In the last week, our dog rescue organisation has had fifteen dogs, mainly puppies, brought to us, abandoned by their owners. We are bracing ourselves for many more, abandoned in cardboard boxes in basuras or tied to lampposts when their owners realise that these sweet little things are living fellow-creatures that need food, regular exercise, grooming and general attention.
I do not know how many of these poor creatures are unwanted Christmas gifts but the coincidence of the rise in numbers with the festive season is striking. After all, unwanted scents and toiletries can be rewrapped and passed on but a puppy can't be disposed of in that way.
I am wondering how many of these unwanted 'gifts' were purchased from garden centres and pet shops where they lie in small cramped cages for the public to sentimentalise and coo over.
Most of these pups are the product of breeding-machine *****es whose sole function is to act as a cash dispensary for their owners.
I'm not sure about this but I recall hearing or reading that displaying dogs for sale in this way is now illegal in the UK.
Does anyone have any reliable information about such a law or know of an organisation here in Spain which is campaigning against these practices?
I'm going to contact the Deutscher Tierschutzbund and its French equivalent to see what the situation is in Germany and France.
If there is such a campaign, I'd like our organisation to join it.
I would say to anyone thinking of adopting a dog.....please do not buy from these establishments. Visit your local dog refugio where you will find many dogs of all ages, sizes and breeds and where your dog will come with a microchip, passport, castrado and with the necessary vaccinations, none of which these 'shop' puppies will have.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Proposals for EU-wide regulations on companion animal breeding have been approved:

"Eurogroup for Animals welcomes the decision taken today [18-11-2010] by EU member state representatives to endorse Council Conclusions on the Welfare of Cats and Dogs proposed by the Belgian Presidency. This is a major step forward and will help to improve the welfare of companion animals in the European Union. It also ensures that the European Commission includes the welfare of companion animals in the development of the second EU strategy for the protection and welfare of animals.


Eurogroup is content that Member States acknowledge the need for harmonised rules for the breeding of companion animals, and a compatible EU system for the registration and identification of these animals. The Council also recognised the need for more extensive education on responsible cat and dog ownership.


“The Council recognises that there are major differences in animal welfare standards across EU member states and that there is a need for concerted action. The trade in companion animals varies considerably across the Union and the risk to human health through diseases carried by animals is not controlled effectively at present,” said Véronique Schmit, Eurogroup’s Executive Officer Policy.

The Conclusions are expected to be formally adopted at next week’s Agriculture Council and Eurogroup for Animals will closely monitor this and ensure that the European Commission works diligently to put in place a second EU strategy for the protection and welfare of animals that includes protective measures for companion animals."

http://www.eurogroupforanimals.org/news/pdf/PR-companionconc241110.pdf


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> In the last week, our dog rescue organisation has had fifteen dogs, mainly puppies, brought to us, abandoned by their owners. We are bracing ourselves for many more, abandoned in cardboard boxes in basuras or tied to lampposts when their owners realise that these sweet little things are living fellow-creatures that need food, regular exercise, grooming and general attention.
> I do not know how many of these poor creatures are unwanted Christmas gifts but the coincidence of the rise in numbers with the festive season is striking. After all, unwanted scents and toiletries can be rewrapped and passed on but a puppy can't be disposed of in that way.
> I am wondering how many of these unwanted 'gifts' were purchased from garden centres and pet shops where they lie in small cramped cages for the public to sentimentalise and coo over.
> Most of these pups are the product of breeding-machine *****es whose sole function is to act as a cash dispensary for their owners.
> ...


I know the pet shop in Miramar centre near here displays the animals in tiny, cramped cages in the shop window, and I was really shocked when I first saw it. Especially in such a major shopping centre. I am more shocked at the indifference to it though. I dont know of organisations as such but I think there must be some if you Google them. The only thing I have seen so far is a Facebook group - LEY NACIONAL DE PROTECCION DE ANIMALES EN ESPAÑA YA!

Caz.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Probablybecause I'm not a politician but it seems simple to me. Any one selling dogs should be obliged to register them to there new owners & they should come with passport, chip, vaccinations, etc, which is the law in spain if you own a dog anyway. I see that the policía local in Cartagena have been equipped with chipreaders to allow them to check all dogs.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

Really agree with your sentiments but like everything else in Spain don't hold your breath. The Spanish aren't necessarily cruel with animals (unless you include bullfighting) but they are careless. There are virtually no circuses left in the UK that have animals in them (other than what is seen as domesticaterd ones) but the Spanish allow these dreadful Italian (and other nationalities) to travel round the country with their animals which would not be kept in such circumstances in uncivilised countries let alone civilised ones. Solar panels on new buildings - yet to see it. No houses within 100 metres of the shore - yet to see it. Spain seems good at passing laws but rubbish at following them.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> Probablybecause I'm not a politician but it seems simple to me. Any one selling dogs should be obliged to register them to there new owners & they should come with passport, chip, vaccinations, etc, which is the law in spain if you own a dog anyway. I see that the policía local in Cartagena have been equipped with chipreaders to allow them to check all dogs.


Yes, yes, yes!!!
We do all those things when we give out a dog for adoption. For the very modest sum of 120 euros you get dog plus passport, chip, rabies vaccination, neutering.
Yet some people complain and say this is too expensive.....
I'm not an even-tempered person at the best of times and I find it hard to restrain myself when I come across these people. How do they think we are able to do these things, feed the dogs, give them medical care, pay our staff, maintain our buildings etc????? We rely entirely on the public for our funding.
I wish all police forces had chip readers to check on dogs...
Not long ago we had a dog brought in *...the owner had removed the chip from the animal's neck before abandoning it....*


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alca and Caz, thankyou for the information which I will follow up.
Maybe we should organise picketing of shops that sell these pups.
Casas......some Spaniards are extremely cruel to dogs. It is common practice in many areas to dispose of unwanted dogs by hanging them or drowning them.
Others dote on their pets.
It was the same in the Czech Republic, although I heard of instances of people actually eating the dogs they had killed.......


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

There is a big pet shop in the shopping mall I use at Petra and I noticed that all the puppies had gone just prior to Christmas. These shops should be banned from selling puppies/kittens.
My granddaughter got two dogs for Christmas but they were from a rescue home and they will be with her for life


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> There is a big pet shop in the shopping mall I use at Petra and I noticed that all the puppies had gone just prior to Christmas. These shops should be banned from selling puppies/kittens.
> My granddaughter got two dogs for Christmas but they were from a rescue home and they will be with her for life


I wish more people thought and acted like that....
I wonder how many of those pups will end up at the nearest refugio...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Maggie May and Alfie being read a story by Emma on Christmas night.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

We actually took Emmas dogs home two weeks before Christmas.
During the day when Emma was at school the dogs came down from the friends house that they slept in overnight so that they could get used to our other dogs, cats (which they hate) without having to cope with all the drama of moving in plus a little girl and the excitement and noise of Christmas day... the dogs were quite at home Christmas morning... only Emma was new to them.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> View attachment 2954
> Maggie May and Alfie being read a story by Emma on Christmas night.



How lovely What a lucky dog.
It's so nice when you know that a dog that someone threw out like a piece of garbage gets taken home to a new life where it gets the love and care we all need.
We find it fairly easy to rehome puppies but we have had some lovely older boys and girls in our refugio for years.
I've contacted Age Concern to see if they are interested in older dogs for older people. Older dogs will obviously need less exercise and be more tranquil than younger dogs but they will be very loving companions.
I've just noticed that Emma had two dogs....in which case double happiness for the dogs and Emma.
I would dearly love to rehome one of our many podencos - I just love them with their huge ears -but I'm not sure how Our Little Azor would react. He has been used to being the star of the show....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> How lovely What a lucky dog.
> It's so nice when you know that a dog that someone threw out like a piece of garbage gets taken home to a new life where it gets the love and care we all need.
> We find it fairly easy to rehome puppies but we have had some lovely older boys and girls in our refugio for years.
> I've contacted Age Concern to see if they are interested in older dogs for older people. Older dogs will obviously need less exercise and be more tranquil than younger dogs but they will be very loving companions.




To be fair the lady that handed them in was broken hearted, they were going back to the Uk the next day and couldn't take them as they had no chip or passport etc, there is a years difference in the ages and I do wonder why she would get a second dog when she couldn't afford the shots etc for the first one?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> To be fair the lady that handed them in was broken hearted, they were going back to the Uk the next day and couldn't take them as they had no chip or passport etc, there is a years difference in the ages and I do wonder why she would get a second dog when she couldn't afford the shots etc for the first one?


I'd wonder that too. A rather casual attitude. We get a lot of Brits returning who haven't bothered to chip/passport their dogs so they can have the blood test to enable them to travel to the UK.
I don't really have a lot of sympathy for most of them.
I can't imagine any circumstances under which we would abandon Our Little Azor. 
We keep everything he needs to travel up-to-date although we currently don't intend leaving Spain for at least two or three years.
We'll spend six months in France before retiring to our loft in Glasgow's Merchant City...
Azor will have spent time in five countries....I wonder if dogs notice changes like that.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I'd wonder that too. A rather casual attitude. We get a lot of Brits returning who haven't bothered to chip/passport their dogs so they can have the blood test to enable them to travel to the UK.
> I don't really have a lot of sympathy for most of them.
> I can't imagine any circumstances under which we would abandon Our Little Azor.
> We keep everything he needs to travel up-to-date although we currently don't intend leaving Spain for at least two or three years.
> ...




Ohh lucky you the Merchant City.. great food in a smoke free environment  plus all that wonderful entertainment on your door step,


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I wish more people thought and acted like that....
> I wonder how many of those pups will end up at the nearest refugio...


Or dumped near my house like often happens. One day I'm going to catch someone red-handed. :brick: :rip:


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> In the last week, our dog rescue organisation has had fifteen dogs, mainly puppies, brought to us, abandoned by their owners. We are bracing ourselves for many more, abandoned in cardboard boxes in basuras or tied to lampposts when their owners realise that these sweet little things are living fellow-creatures that need food, regular exercise, grooming and general attention.
> I do not know how many of these poor creatures are unwanted Christmas gifts but the coincidence of the rise in numbers with the festive season is striking. After all, unwanted scents and toiletries can be rewrapped and passed on but a puppy can't be disposed of in that way.
> I am wondering how many of these unwanted 'gifts' were purchased from garden centres and pet shops where they lie in small cramped cages for the public to sentimentalise and coo over.
> Most of these pups are the product of breeding-machine *****es whose sole function is to act as a cash dispensary for their owners.
> ...


Thank goodness for people like you.!
I used to do voluntary work for the RSPCA i have worked as a home checker and also spent time feeding and grooming the cats in the RSPCA cattery,trouble is i wanted to take them all home with me x :nod:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Ohh lucky you the Merchant City.. great food in a smoke free environment  plus all that wonderful entertainment on your door step,


I know...I just love Glasgow. Being a Sassenach (OH is Glaswegian) it's like a foreign city to me. Are you from Glasgow?
Two of my all-time favourite restaurants are there...Sarti Fratelli and Boozy Rouge.
We always stay at the Holiday Inn Theatreland which is done out in Rennie Mackintosh style and also has a restaurant, L'Auberge, which I think has one Michelin star.
We won't be there for at least three years, maybe more, by which time Our Little Azor will be getting on for eight and won't need the two hours plus walks he gets every day now.
There are loads of places to walk a short car or bus ride away anyway.
As for smoke-free...if they can do it in Glasgow and Montreal, it can be done anywhere.
The only downside is that the streets are littered with dogends.
Have just heard on tv about the bomb in the church in Cairo...scary.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> Or dumped near my house like often happens. One day I'm going to catch someone red-handed. :brick: :rip:


Report them, Gus. It's against the law to abandon a dog.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Report them, Gus. It's against the law to abandon a dog.


Gotta catch them 1st ! I wouldn't hesitate to report them, if I couldn't get away with shooting them ! If we've had 1 dumped here we've had 100+. 3more running about outside today ! It's cost me a fortune over the years taking them to a puppy rescue place, 80kms away + giving something to help out. In total we've kept 4 , ones been here 8 years & alfie the little one turned up 18months ago. Even my spanish neighbours take some in & they're as fed up with it as we are. I used to think it was because we were english until my daughter pointed out that we are the 1st house for 2kms down the road that you can dump something without being seen .


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> Gotta catch them 1st ! I wouldn't hesitate to report them, if I couldn't get away with shooting them ! If we've had 1 dumped here we've had 100+. 3more running about outside today ! It's cost me a fortune over the years taking them to a puppy rescue place, 80kms away + giving something to help out. In total we've kept 4 , ones been here 8 years & alfie the little one turned up 18months ago. Even my spanish neighbours take some in & they're as fed up with it as we are. I used to think it was because we were english until my daughter pointed out that we are the 1st house for 2kms down the road that you can dump something without being seen .



If it's some small comfort to you for all that inconvenience.....you really are doing a good deed, taking the trouble to ensure the dogs are OK.
Thankfully there are people like you about.
The sheer numbers you've had dumped are staggering.
I'm now off to our refugio, dreading to find we've even more dogs in an already overcrowded kennels.


----------

